# Dream trip 1: Holland & North Germany. Help required



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

As you may have seen from our other threads, our adventures are going to begin!

Planning a 6 week "circular" tour of Holland and North Germany, from beginning of October to mid November. We're pretty much Euro Novices...

Some questions if I can please:-

- Do either of these countries have the equivalent of aires?
- Do either of these countries have policies about wild camping?
- Do either of these countries have the equivalent of CS/CLs?
- What are the MUST SEE things to do?
- Any key events over this time that must be done?
- Any legal or other requirements we need to take into account?
- Any practical things we need to be aware of?

We know Holland fairly well from back-backing days, so will be comfortable with there. Plan is Holland, North Holland then round to North East Germany and wander through the middle till its hometime.

Just working out of Dover/Calais is the best thing to do or Harwich-->Hook then Calais-->Dover. Money is the key factor rather than time.

Any ideas or information welcome on this tour!

Thanks!

R&M


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Can you resist the longest bridge into Denmark ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

So many questions 

I'll answer q1, yes,they are called stellplatze, have a look at >Gerhards stellplatz guide< for starters.

pete


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> Can you resist the longest bridge into Denmark ?


THIS TIME - yes  On list for another trip. Can't do everything in 6 weeks. Thought Denmark and the northern countries would be best done June time when the day is longer? 
This trip will be Oct-->Nov so days may be a bit short.

(Or am I wrong!?)


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

peejay said:


> So many questions
> 
> I'll answer q1, yes,they are called stellplatze, have a look at >Gerhards stellplatz guide< for starters.
> 
> pete


Perfect! Learned something new. Now I need a GPS database with them all in


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

ActiveCampers said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect! Learned something new. Now I need a GPS database with them all in
> ...


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

peejay said:


> ActiveCampers said:
> 
> 
> > peejay said:
> ...


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Dream trip 1: Holland & North Germany. Help requir*



ActiveCampers said:


> As you may have seen from our other threads, our adventures are going to begin!
> 
> Planning a 6 week "circular" tour of Holland and North Germany, from beginning of October to mid November. We're pretty much Euro Novices...
> 
> ...


Both countries have "Stelleplatze"

Its worth buying "Bord Atlas" which lists over a 1000 free sites

check www.bordatlas.de


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Dream trip 1: Holland & North Germany. Help requir*



ActiveCampers said:


> - Do either of these countries have the equivalent of aires?


The "Stellplatz" sites in Germany have already been mentioned. In Netherlands they are called "Kampeerplek" or "Camperplek", their number is still small, but steadily growing.



ActiveCampers said:


> - Do either of these countries have policies about wild camping?


"Wild camping" as such is banned, "overnight parking" is not. In Germany it will usually be tolerated if you stay one night on public car parks etc., provided that you keep a low profile, obey parking restrictions and move on next day. In Netherlands the former general and very strict ban on overnighting outside of camp sites has been lifted beginning of 2008. Now it is, like in Germany, up to the local councils to regulate motorhome parking, so watch out for signs. As a general rule: The more "touristy" and the closer to the coast, the more likely there is a ban.



ActiveCampers said:


> - Do either of these countries have the equivalent of CS/CLs?


Germany not. Netherlands yes, they are called "mini-camping", are limited to 9 units (though sometimes people there seem to be unable to count that much... :wink: ), and you find them by following signs saying either "mini-camping", "Camping bij de boer" (farm camping), or an icon with a caravan in a Dutch barn. Club membership is NOT required.



ActiveCampers said:


> - What are the MUST SEE things to do?


Just to mention a few:

In Netherlands:
The cities of Gouda and Amsterdam
Art galleries (Rembrandt etc.) in Amsterdam
If you like cheese (I don't) then the cheese market in Gouda
Some countryside places like Giethoorn, Orvelte etc.
If you are in lack of some camping gear, or just want to stroll around one of the largest camping shops of Europe: Obelink in Winterswijk
In Germany:
The cities of Bremen and Hamburg
For all those with at least a little amount of salt water in their venes: The Maritime Museum in Bremerhaven
Harbour tour in Hamburg (take one of the small barges!)
"Devil's moor" (Teufelsmoor) at Gnarrenburg (some nice stellplatz sites there, too).



ActiveCampers said:


> - Any key events over this time that must be done?


Can't think of any right now. But you might bump into some seasonal fun fairs, giving you the opportunity to indulge in local folklore. (Which usually means oom-pah music, barrels of beer, and sometimes a brawl :wink: )



ActiveCampers said:


> - Any legal or other requirements we need to take into account?


Drive on the right side... :wink: 
In Netherlands you are legally required to carry around a passport or ID card in the public. Failure to show an ID means a fine of 40 Euro.



ActiveCampers said:


> - Any practical things we need to be aware of?


Bring a hose for fresh water plus most common connector sizes (3/8", 1/2", 3/4"). Most fresh water supply points on German sites don't have a hose (or if they have one you don't want to use it...). 
Also bring a hose for waste water, as quite a few sanitary points have their sink on a pedestal.

Hope that helps!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*North Germany*

Just a quick note - there is a fantastic Stellplatz at Parchim and Schwerin is a beautiful place and area to visit.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

ActiveCampers said:


> This trip will be Oct-->Nov so days may be a bit short.
> (Or am I wrong!?)


Not at all, I confirm the days will be a bit short.

And none too warm.

Personally, at that time of year, I'd be thinking more south than east. Catch the last of the sun round Nice and chase it down Italy. You're probably too young to chase the olde fartes to Spain. You could do the world's highest bridge on this route.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

peejay said:


> ActiveCampers said:
> 
> 
> > peejay said:
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a few links you might find useful.

:: Aires in Europe ::

:: Sites near motorways ::

:: Wild camping places in UK ::

:: Aires in France ::

Some of these might be useful - next time if not for this trip. 

Cheers


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Top stuff!
I'm going to have to spend more time here 

can't check these sites now - off to see the inlaws and give them the news!! Bracing for first dissaproving view!


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Hi*

I have a hardback copy of the ADAC Stellplatz Fuhrer, 2008. I bought it a couple of months ago in Germany which I am selling. I was going to put on Ebay or Amazon. I paid 28eu and will accept £16 including postage.

It is a very comprehensive book with 2 separate maps, one for Germany/Denmark, the other for the rest of western Europe and Slovenia and Hungary. It has GPS co-ordinates and a comprehensive rating system. It is in German but is easy to follow.

As new condition.

PM me if you are interested

Mike


----------

